# Επιτύμβια ψήγματα λακωνικού φιλοσοφικού στοχασμού



## pidyo (Oct 11, 2013)

Αφορμή για το παρόν είναι ένα επιτύμβιο κείμενο από την Τερμησσό της Πισιδίας στο οποίο έπεσα τυχαία και σκέφτηκα ότι αξίζει να μαζευτούν ενδιαφέροντα αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα διαφόρων εποχών (αν υπάρχει ήδη, ξέρετε οι αδμινιστράτορες). 

Πρόκειται για τη σαρκοφάγο ενός Αυρήλιου Μάμα (ή Μαμά), γιου του Γαμικού. Το κυρίως επίγραμμα του μνημείου είναι μάλλον βαρετό και ασχολείται περισσότερο με την αποτροπή τυμβωρύχων ή ανθρώπων που θα επιχειρήσουν να θάψουν κι άλλους στο μνημείο (συχνή έγνοια στην αρχαιότητα). Τελειώνει όμως ωραιότατα: 

Ὅσας ἂν σεα̣υτὸν εὐφράνης ἡμέρας, ταύτας βίον νόμιζε· τὰς δ’ ἄλλας χρόνον.

Πρόσφατα βρέθηκε και δημοσιεύτηκε ένα άλλο κομμάτι από την ίδια σαρκοφάγο, που μου φάνηκε ακόμη πιο συναρπαστικό μες στη λακωνικότητά του: 

Ζῶν κτῶ, χρῶ· ἔδραμα πολλά, ἔπλευσα πλείονα· μέχρις ὧδε· ἔρρωσθε. 

Σε ελεύθερη απόδοση: Έζησα τη ζωή μου, έκανα, έρανα,* έτρεξα πολύ, ταξίδεψα πολύ, μέχρις εδώ. Να 'στε καλά. 

* Η φράση κτῶ, χρῶ δεν χρειάζεται κυριολεκτική απόδοση, είναι συχνή στερεοτυπική φράση σε τέτοια μελαγχολικά επιτύμβια


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 11, 2013)

Πολύ ωραία η ιδέα για το νήμα, πιδύε, αλλά το βλέπω να εκφυλίζεται γρήγορα... Δεν θα αργήσει να έρθει κάποιος να πει για το περίφημο Connection reset by peer και άλλα τέτοια. Προς το παρόν, να αναφέρω την πιο λακωνική επιγραφή που ξέρω: 
*JACK LEMMON
in*
(που στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι είναι κάποιου είδους μαύρο χιούμορ, αλλά τελικά είναι απλώς μια αναφορά στον τρόπο που εμφανιζόταν το όνομά του στους τίτλους των ταινιών).
Α, και Keats:
*Here lies One whose Name was writ in Water*


----------



## crystal (Oct 11, 2013)

Εμένα πρώτο-πρώτο μου ήρθε της Πηνελόπης Δέλτα: Σιωπή.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 12, 2013)

...


----------



## Costas (Oct 21, 2013)

Εγώ όταν είδα τον τίτλο του νήματος νόμισα πως βρέθηκαν Λακωνικά επιτύμβια με φιλοσοφικό περιεχόμενο!


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2014)

[_O δείνα_ τῇ] ἰδί-
ᾳ γυνηκὶ Ματει καὶ τέκνυς ἀ-
ώροις μνήμης χάριν.
[Τρέ]χε τρέχε. Μέχρι ποῦ; μέχρι δ’ ὧδε.

(MAMA VII 284c, Φρυγία)


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2014)

Δεν την κατάλαβα την τελευταία αράδα. _Τρέχα τρέχα. Μέχρι πού; Μέχρις εδώ._ Δηλαδή; Πώς συνδέεται αυτό με τα παραπάνω;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πώς συνδέεται αυτό με τα παραπάνω;


Δεν συνδέεται. Αυτές οι σύντομες εκφράσεις λαϊκής μελαγχολίας λειτουργούν χωριστά από το «πληροφοριακό» κομμάτι του επιτυμβίου. «Ο δείνα στη γυναίκα του τη Μάτη και τ' αδικοχαμένα του παιδιά· στη μνήμη τους». Και μετά, ως εάν εντός παρενθέσεων, ο στοχασμός για το μάταιο της ζωής, το μνήμα ως το τέλος της διαδρομής κλπ.


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2014)

(τείνοντας το λαιμό στο σπαθί)

Στον κόσμον όλο δεν έχει μείνει τόπος να μπήξω το έρμο μου μπαμπού
Χαίρομαι, γιατί ο άνθρωπος είναι κενός όπως τα πράγματα.
Χαίρε, ω σπάθα δίπηχη των μεγάλων Γιουάν!
Η αστραφτερή σου ανταύγεια θ’ αποκεφαλίσει τον ανοιξιάτικο άνεμο.

Μοναχός Zu Yuan (Ζου Γιουάν) (1276)

[Γιουάν = οι Μογγόλοι Γιουάν]


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2014)

Spirit
is Life
It flows thru
the death of me
endlessly
like a river
unafraid
of becoming
the sea

_Επιτύμβιο επίγραμμα του Gregory Corso_


----------



## pidyo (Jul 28, 2014)

Ὁ τὸ πάλαι παίζων,
πᾶσιν δὲ λέγων
τὰ γελοῖα, δεῦρ’ ἴδε
πῶς κατάκειμαι μόνος,
μόνος, ἄλλο γὰρ οὐδέν.
Φιλοκύνηγος ἐγὼ Μακεδών,
ῥητιάρις ἄλειπτος,
τῷ χα̣λκεῖ στεφάνῳ
μ̣οῖρ̣αν ἴσην ἔλαχον.
Ἀνατολὴ Φιλοκυνήγῳ
ἀνδρὶ ἐκ τῶν ἰδίων
αὐτοῦ μνήμης χάριν.

(Κλαυδιόπολις Βιθυνίας, 2ος αι. μ.Χ.)

Εγώ που παλιά όλο έπαιζα, 
εγώ που σ' όλους έλεγα χωρατά,
δες με εδώ πώς απόκειμαι μόνος,
μόνος και τίποτε άλλο. 

Εγώ, ο Φιλοκύνηγος από τη Μακεδονία, 
ρητιάριος ανίκητος, 
μου 'λαχε η μοίρα του χάλκινου στεφανιού. 

(Η Ανατολή στον Φιλοκύνηγο για τον σύζυγό της, με τα δικά του χρήματα το ανέθεσε, στη μνήμη του.)


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2014)

Έχω κάποιες απορίες:

1) Δηλαδή η μοίρα του χάλκινου στεφανιού είναι ο θάνατος; γιατί;
2) Γιατί όχι "Η Ανατολή στον Φιλοκύνηγο, το σύζυγό της";
3) Αποκλείεται τελείως το "αυτού" να αφορά το "μνήμης";


----------



## pidyo (Jul 29, 2014)

Costas said:


> Έχω κάποιες απορίες:
> 
> 1) Δηλαδή η μοίρα του χάλκινου στεφανιού είναι ο θάνατος; γιατί;
> 2) Γιατί όχι "Η Ανατολή στον Φιλοκύνηγο, το σύζυγό της";
> 3) Αποκλείεται τελείως το "αυτού" να αφορά το "μνήμης";



2) Γιατί δεν πρόλαβα να διορθώσω εγκαίρως το λάθος μου. Προφανώς στον Φιλοκύνηγο, τον σύζυγό της. 

1) Σε μπέρδεψε η μετάφρασή μου. Η μοίρα που του έλαχε είναι το χάλκινο στεφάνι (ως κτέρισμα της σορού). 

3) Το «μνήμης χάριν» είναι στερεοτυπική φράση που δεν χρειάζεται συντακτική σύνδεση με τα υπόλοιπα. Αν συνδεόταν θα έπαιρνε μάλλον δεικτική αντωνυμία για έμφαση. Οι εκδότες της επιγραφής θεωρούν ότι εδώ έχουμε την αυτοπαθή αντωνυμία (ἑαυτοῦ) για έμφαση στο ότι τα χρήματα ήταν του νεκρού.


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2014)

Ρητιάριοι


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2017)

Θεσσαλονίκη, 257 μ.Χ. (IG X 2.2, 557)

Tῷ πάν-
των φίλῳ
Μυλαγῷ.
Κλαύδιος Μυλαγὸς ζῶν τὴν σορὸν ἐκ τῶν
∙ἰ∙δίων τῇ συμβίῳ ἑαυτοῦ Ζωσίμῃ καὶ ἑαυτῷ.
Eὐθυμεῖν, μελετᾶν ἐρχομένου θανάτοιοι.
Oὐδεὶς δὲ ἀνοῖξε τὴν ληνὸν οὐδὲ
καταθήσετε ἕτερον πτῶμα, ὃς ἂν δὲ
τολμήσῃ τοῦτο ποιῆσαι, δώσει τῷ ∙ἱ∙ε-
ρωτάτῳ ταμιείῳ προστείμου δηνάρια
μύρια. Ἐν τῷ ∙ ηπσ΄ ∙ σεβ(αστῷ ἔτει) ∙ Δύστρου κε΄. Ὁ βίος οὗτος.
Τί στήκις, ἄνθρωπε, ταῦτα βλέπων; ὕπα! λούσου!

Θ' αφήσω επίτηδες αμετάφραστες τις τελευταίες δύο λέξεις, για να τις σχολιάσω. 

_Για τον Μυλαγό, τον αγαπητό σε όλους._

_Εγώ, ο Κλαύδιος Μυλαγός, (έφτιαξα) αυτή τη σαρκοφάγο με δικά μου έξοδα εν ζωή, για μένα και τη σύζυγό μου Ζωσίμη. Να ευθυμείτε, μελετώντας τον θάνατο που έρχεται. Κανείς να μην ανοίξει τούτο το μνημείο, ούτε να αποθέσει άλλο πτώμα. Κι όποιος το τολμήσει, να πληρώσει στο ιερότατο ταμείο πρόστιμο δέκα χιλιάδων δηναρίων. Το αυτοκρατορικό έτος 288, στις 25 Δύστρου. 

Αυτή είναι η ζωή. Τι στέκεις άνθρωπέ μου και κοιτάς;_

Για τις τελευταίες δυο λέξεις, διάφοροι εκδότες και σχολιαστές της επιγραφής πρότειναν τη λύση της διόρθωσης, ο Πέτρος Παπαγεωργίου (Θεσσαλονικιός λόγιος του τέλους του 19ου και των αρχών του 20ου αι.) πρότεινε να αναγνωρίσουμε τη φράση _ὕπαγε τῆς ὁδοῦ σου_, «τράβα τον δρόμο σου». Αλλά η λύση του χαρακτικού λάθος είναι πάντοτε λύση απελπισίας, κι αν την αποφύγουμε πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να αναγνωρίσουμε μια μορφή της προστακτικής _ὕπαγε _και την προστακτική _λούσου_. Παρότι οι φιλοσοφικές προτροπές προς τους περαστικούς αναγνώστες συχνά έχουν κάπως επιθετικό χαρακτήρα στις επιγραφές της εποχής και θα μου άρεσε το νόημα να είναι «τράβα λούσου ρε», προφανώς δεν κολλάει εδώ η έννοια αυτή, οπότε πιθανότατα θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε το _λούομαι _με την έννοια του εξαγνισμού, της προετοιμασίας για τον θάνατο για την οποία μιλάει η επιγραφή λίγο νωρίτερα. «Πήγαινε να ετοιμαστείς για τον θάνατό σου» λοιπόν. 

Αλλά η αφορμή για να γράψω αυτά τα βαρετά είναι η προστακτική ὕπα. Δεν τη βρίσκω πουθενά στην αρχαία γραμματεία και, πέρα από μια αναφορά σε ένα κείμενο του αββά Βαρσανούφιου τον 6ο αι. μ.Χ., τη βρίσκω στο TLG μόνο στα ύστερα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά. Δυο-τρεις φορές στον Κρητικό ποιητή Μαρίνο Φαλιέρο (_Κι ὕπα, σηκώσου, φέρε τον γοργὸ στὸ παραθύρι / Ὕπα καλῶς, Ἀφέντη μου, ὕπα καλῶς, ψυχή μου_) μια φορά στην _Ἀφήγησι Λιβίστρου καὶ Ῥοδάμνης_ (_Καὶ ὕπα καλῶς, ὁ φίλος μου, τὸ παρηγόρημά μου_) και μια σε επιστολή του Ιωσήφ Βρυέννιου (30), όπου μάλιστα χρησιμοποιείται ως παράδειγμα λαϊκής γλώσσας που νοσταλγεί ο συγγραφέας (_ὕπα' 'κεῖ_). 

Δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που συναντώ σε επιγραφές μορφές του λόγου που στη γραμματεία τα βρίσκουμε αρκετούς αιώνες μετά την πρώτη επιγραφική αναφορά τους.


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2017)

Τι ωραίο κομμάτι!

Το "ύπα καλώς γεράκι μου" που το έχει κάνει ποίημα και ο Καβάφης δεν είναι χρονολογημένο αφού αναφέρεται στον Αλέξιο Κομνηνό;


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2017)

Δεν έχει όλη τη μεσαιωνική γραμματεία το TLG. Δημοτικό είναι αυτό για τον Κομνηνό, απ' ό,τι βλέπω:

Τὸ Σάββατον τῆς Τυρινῆς,
χαρεῖς, Ἀλέξιε, ἐννόησές το,
καὶ τὴν Δευτέραν τὸ πρωί,
ὕπα καλῶς, γεράκι μου.


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2017)

Σε ποια χρονιά της χριστιανικής χρονλογίας αντιστοιχεί το Αυτοκρατορικό Έτος 288;


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2017)

Earion said:


> Σε ποια χρονιά της χριστιανικής χρονλογίας αντιστοιχεί το Αυτοκρατορικό Έτος 288;



Το λέω στην αρχή: 257 μ.Χ. (για το αυτοκρατορικό έτος αφαιρούμε 32/31, αναλόγως του μήνα, μετράνε από το Άκτιο, για την επαρχιακή χρονολόγηση αφαιρούμε 148/7, μετράνε από την ίδρυση της επαρχίας της Μακεδονίας).


----------



## Marinos (Mar 17, 2017)

Εκείνο το μπλογκ που λέγαμε, Πιδύε;

Μην κάνω τον έξυπνο σε πράγματα που δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει "άντε λούσου [για γλέντι]", μια και "ο βίος ούτος"; Άλλωστε, "ευθυμείν" είναι το δίδαγμα.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2017)

Δεν είναι παράλογο, ομολογώ. Απλώς μετά το «αυτή είναι η ζωή» μου ταίριαζε καλύτερα η ars moriendi.


----------

